# Gen2 Airbox Modification



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Picture of what you did?


----------



## 2017RS (Mar 4, 2017)

No pics yet. But you imagine the top portion of the airbox and cutting the top of it open.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

We really need a pic of what you did and maybe a video of the new sound


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

The stock airbox does a good job in keeping engine/turbo noise quite. If you want to hear the turbo it makes no sense to "window" the stock airbox. Just purchase the AEM intake kit. Done.


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just remove the lower portion of the box, take that off and cable tie everything neatly to the frame. Done! Hi will be able to hear the spooling and bov pretty well. Not a cold air but you will get the pssst sound


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

imwoody1991 said:


> Just remove the lower portion of the box, take that off and cable tie everything neatly to the frame. Done! Hi will be able to hear the spooling and bov pretty well. Not a cold air but you will get the pssst sound


Unfortunately, the air filter element could become disengaged in the top housing if the plastic retaining snap-lock were to fail. Its your call.


----------



## KKaiser32 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm here to revive this thread! I have a 2017 premiere and I recently purchased a k&n filter that was suppose to fit but it too large in diameter for the box to close completely, I decided to try it without the bottom air filter box piece connected and used zip ties to hold the top piece with the filter and the maf sensor held in place, it worked and sounded great. And then.... i started hearing knocking, it's not a bad knock and comes and goes, no check engine light ever came on, and it actually felt better and seemed to get better mpg. But, because this is a family economy car and not a racecar, I decided to put everything back together. In doing so, I realized there was what seems to be a vacuum line that connect to the bottom piece of the air filter box. Basically, did I mess something up? After reinstalling the air filter assembly back to stock I can still hear the knocking sound but is much quieter. Does this mean it's always been there, I just didn't notice it until having the filter box open aloud it to be louder? 

My goal is to know if it's safe to run the car without the bottom piece of the air filter box? I can manage to get the box together but it will not seal completely. Thanks!


----------



## Nixx96 (Feb 9, 2020)

From the video I watched on youtube about putting in a k&n intake, that is a drain tube, just in case water gets in the air box.


----------



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

KKaiser32 said:


> I'm here to revive this thread! I have a 2017 premiere and I recently purchased a k&n filter that was suppose to fit but it too large in diameter for the box to close completely, I decided to try it without the bottom air filter box piece connected and used zip ties to hold the top piece with the filter and the maf sensor held in place, it worked and sounded great. And then.... i started hearing knocking, it's not a bad knock and comes and goes, no check engine light ever came on, and it actually felt better and seemed to get better mpg. But, because this is a family economy car and not a racecar, I decided to put everything back together. In doing so, I realized there was what seems to be a vacuum line that connect to the bottom piece of the air filter box. Basically, did I mess something up? After reinstalling the air filter assembly back to stock I can still hear the knocking sound but is much quieter. Does this mean it's always been there, I just didn't notice it until having the filter box open aloud it to be louder?
> 
> My goal is to know if it's safe to run the car without the bottom piece of the air filter box? I can manage to get the box together but it will not seal completely. Thanks!


its just a drain hose, it connects to nothing


----------



## KeatCruizin (Apr 12, 2021)

17Cruzer said:


> Unfortunately, the air filter element could become disengaged in the top housing if the plastic retaining snap-lock were to fail. Its your call.


If you ziptie the filter in place it will stay fine I found it easier and you get a better sound if you go to autozone or orielly and get a flat cone with the 3in and use a hose clamp it gives great sound and give you a slightly noticeable increase in acceleration/throttle response


----------

